
My terrifying deep dive into one of Russia's largest hacking forums - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/24/darknet-dark-web-hacking-forum-internet-safety
======
1996
Seems like a nice place!

But what good is a submarine ad if you don't give the url?

